# Kratziger Sound bei Cubase



## thelighter2 (16. August 2007)

Hi immer wenn ich ein Lied,was aufnehme oder irgendwas mit Sound bei Cubase SX 3 mache 
kommt immer ein sehr kratziger Sound,bei Magix Musix Maker ist es nicht so weiss mir einer zu helfen?

mfg Alex


----------



## The_Maegges (17. August 2007)

Möglicherweise ist die Latenz zu gering eingestellt, oder du hast ein Aufnahmeformat, das deine Soundkarte nicht richtig unterstützt.

Ersteres kannst du unter Geräteeinstellungen ->VST Multitrack einstellen.
Schau auch mal nach, ob du den ASIO Treiber für deine Soundkarte gewählt hast (falls die sowas besitzt).

Zweiteres kannst du unter Projekt -> Projekteinstellungen ändern, achte darauf, dass du ein Audioformat wählst, welches deine SK nativ unterstützt, sonst muss softwareseitig nachgesampelt werden, was ziemlich Leistung ziehen kann.

Schau mal unter Geräteeinstellungen VST Leistung nach, wie weit die beiden Anzeigen beim Playback ausschlagen, falls du mit VST Instrumenten arbeitest.


----------

